# Foam radiant barrier on Garage door.



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I have been working on my boat in the garage lately, and man was it getting hot in there in the afternoon. The west sun hits the 7 X 16 door, and really heats up the inside. I went and got 4 sheets of the foam radiant barrier, cut the panels to fit inside the door slots. Only took about a hour to do the whole door. It seems not so hot in there now(still hot, but bearable). A quick and easy fix.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I did the same thing, but I put that foil bubble wrap radient barrier up first and then followed with the foam. I don't know if the foil makes a difference, but I get the afternoon sun on my doors and I feel almost no heat transfer through the door. It usually doesn't get over 84 in there now.

Tate


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Funny...I hardly ever to to the DIY threads, but decided to check in today. TWO ideas I'd been mulling were on here.

I have a 24x30 Tuffshed garage and was thinking about cooling it with an AC unit. I had already started pricing the batting for the walls and was wondering how to do the ceiling and if insulating the door with foam radiant barrier would work. Lo and behold, someone ( a couple) have done this.....

I was also considering a ductless split AC, but after reading the thread, I think that would be overkill for a garage. I have a 50A welding plug I can convert to a standard 220. I'm thinking a big window unit will do for those "it's too hot to work out here" days.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

For a garage, I think a window unit would be cheaper to by than a ductless split.
Even with a AC, a big shop fan might stir the air up good.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Been thinking of doing the same. Do you remeber the cost of the foam and where you bought it? Is it the board type?


----------

